
Tips and Myths About Extending Smartphone Battery Life - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/25/technology/personaltech/tips-and-myths-about-extending-smartphone-battery-life.html
======
amar-singh
Hi,

I don't think there is any way to extend smartphone battery life like memory.
Battery are coming pre fixed life..Its just a myth.

